# Is any of redds art rarer than others ?



## Apom94

I currently have 3 pieces of real art Redd has available. The graceful painting, the dynamic painting (which cannot be fake, was thinking of getting one of the other ones since atleast that one is always real if he ever has it again and the other two can be fake the next time around), and the mystic statue.... any recommendations on which I should go for ? I wanted to get the one I was most likely not to see again!


----------



## Fendi

From my very few encounters with Redd, I believe there is no certain artwork that is more "rare" than others, it's just randomly generated. However, in terms of selection, I think statues tend to be more uncommon to see since there's not as much variety compared to paintings. 

From all the times that Redd did visit my town, all the artwork he offered during each trip was different. However, the statues were not as frequent on my end. But I guess it varies for everyone, so I'm also curious to see what others have encountered in their islands.


----------



## Apom94

Apom94 said:


> I currently have 3 pieces of real art Redd has available. The graceful painting, the dynamic painting (which cannot be fake, was thinking of getting one of the other ones since atleast that one is always real if he ever has it again and the other two can be fake the next time around), and the mystic statue.... any recommendations on which I should go for ?





Fendi said:


> From my very few encounters with Redd, I believe there is no certain artwork that is more "rare" than others, it's just randomly generated. However, in terms of selection, I think statues tend to be more uncommon to see since there's not as much variety compared to paintings.
> 
> From all the times that Redd did visit my town, all the artwork he offered during each trip was different. However, the statues were not as frequent on my end. But I guess it varies for everyone, so I'm also curious to see what others have encountered in their islands.


That’s what I have read in the very few places I have found similar threads that the statues are a little rarer than paintings so I’ll prob go for the statue! Thanks for your advice !


----------



## sally.

i think statues are rarer than paintings especially after reading the thread here! so paintings can appear in all 4 slots but statues can only appear in 2 of the slots!


----------



## Fendi

Apom94 said:


> That’s what I have read in the very few places I have found similar threads that the statues are a little rarer than paintings so I’ll prob go for the statue! Thanks for your advice !



No problem!

I also wanted to add, in terms of authenticity, I believe that real artwork is less common to also come by. I know some paintings will always be authentic, but from my experience, there has always been only 1 or 2 paintings that are real. I have read of others who have had artwork that was all fake when Redd came to visit.

But again, this is just my experience, so I can't certainly say that this is true!


----------



## Apom94

Fendi said:


> No problem!
> 
> I also wanted to add, in terms of authenticity, I believe that real artwork is less common to also come by. I know some paintings will always be authentic, but from my experience, there has always been only 1 or 2 paintings that are real. I have read of others who have had artwork that was all fake when Redd came to visit.
> 
> But again, this is just my experience, so I can't certainly say that this is true!


Dang well I bought the statue and unfortunately I’m the only player on my island so that’s all I can purchase today . But now I know if I have an option between paintings that have a chance at being real and ones being real all the time I’ll take the one that has a chance at being fake ..... this is only his second time to my island and last time I only had one real piece to buy so I was a bit overwhelmed and didn’t know what to do .


----------



## Sloom

Apom94 said:


> Dang well I bought the statue and unfortunately I’m the only player on my island so that’s all I can purchase today . But now I know if I have an option between paintings that have a chance at being real and ones being real all the time I’ll take the one that has a chance at being fake ..... this is only his second time to my island and last time I only had one real piece to buy so I was a bit overwhelmed and didn’t know what to do .



if you want to buy all of them you can make new characters and delete them the day after! that's what I do when I have more than 1 real painting lol


----------



## Apom94

Sloom said:


> if you want to buy all of them you can make new characters and delete them the day after! that's what I do when I have more than 1 real painting lol


That’s a lot of work lol then I’ll have to earn enough bells to buy as well Mayb later if I have enough time cause Redd will be here until I get the next days morning announcements right ?


----------



## nammie

Large statues (i.e. statues bigger than a 1x1 space, like the valiant and robust statues) and the wild paintings are the rarest, specific art can only appear in specific "slots" on Redds boat:

one is all pictures+sculptures (the only slot the large statues and wild paintings can appear in)
one is 1x1 pictures+sculptures
only one is all paintings
one is 1x1 paintings only
(this info is from the reddit discord on datamined info)


----------



## sdw4527

nammie said:


> Large statues (i.e. statues bigger than a 1x1 space, like the valiant and robust statues) and the wild paintings are the rarest, specific art can only appear in specific "slots" on Redds boat:
> 
> one is all pictures+sculptures (the only slot the large statues and wild paintings can appear in)
> one is 1x1 pictures+sculptures
> only one is all paintings
> one is 1x1 paintings only
> (this info is from the reddit discord on datamined info)



Not quite. The datamined info is:

Slot 1: Paintings only (any size)
Slot 2: Paintings only (1x1 only)
Slot 3: Paintings AND sculptures (1x1 only)
Slot 4: Paintings and sculptures (any size)

Assuming all rates are equal, this means statues larger than 1x1 in size are rarest. Statues 1x1 in size an paintings larger than 1x1 in size are equal rarity. 1x1 paintings are most common.


----------



## Bioness

Fendi said:


> No problem!
> 
> I also wanted to add, in terms of authenticity, I believe that real artwork is less common to also come by. I know some paintings will always be authentic, but from my experience, there has always been only 1 or 2 paintings that are real. I have read of others who have had artwork that was all fake when Redd came to visit.
> 
> But again, this is just my experience, so I can't certainly say that this is true!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262931863515074560


----------



## Apom94

Apom94 said:


> That’s a lot of work lol then I’ll have to earn enough bells to buy as well Mayb later if I have enough time cause Redd will be here until I get the next days morning announcements right ?


I was wrong he left after i turned the game back on after taking a shower... I’m so freakin mad! Last time he was on my island all freakin night!!!!! well I know what I’ll be doing next time as soon as I find out how many real pieces he has ....


----------

